# Dry ears! What do I do? :s



## PAPERD0LLPRINCESS (Jun 16, 2010)

This is my little boy Gizmo. He is almost a year old now. The past few weeks his ears have been getting drier little by little. They don't seem to discomfort him at all. He lets me touch them without getting huffy. So I am unsure. Should I just let him be because he seems fine. Or should I do something about it myself. Or even a trip the vet over it? Any suggestions. Here is a picture of his ears.


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

I've been putting Vaseline on my baby's ears because he gets little flakes, but these people know more than I do...


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

if you can put a tiny amouunt of vitamine e oil on them that should help


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Looks like a waxy build up. Try rubbing some vit e or Vaseline on his ears for a couple of weeks and that should clear it. 

If you look at my two babies in my sig, Jahzara's ears look a lot darker/thicker than Truffles. 
This is a waxy build up. She is a 11mth old I rescued last week. 
I've been applying Vaseline to them each night and they look 1o times better than when we first started..

It could be from mites also, so has he been getting his revolution every month?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

PapilionRu said:


> It could be from mites also, so has he been getting his revolution every month?


I didn't know that, should I apply Revolution on my hedgehog every month? I thought it was only when they really have mites.


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> PapilionRu said:
> 
> 
> > It could be from mites also, so has he been getting his revolution every month?
> ...


I've never heard anyone suggest they should have Revolution applied when they don't have mites. I'm pretty sure a hedgehog is like an indoor cat. I don't think it would hurt them, but I also don't think it's necessary.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

susanaproenca said:


> PapilionRu said:
> 
> 
> > It could be from mites also, so has he been getting his revolution every month?
> ...


Some people use it as a preventive to prevent any outbreaks and some use it only when mites are confirmed.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

jinglesharks said:


> susanaproenca said:
> 
> 
> > PapilionRu said:
> ...


I was saying it was a possible reason for the dried ears not suggesting they use it every month if they don't wish too.

It's a preventative measure, I wouldn't put any of my animals through having fleas/mites etc if I could prevent it from happening in the first place.

Revolution is very safe for hedgies for monthly use just like on cats and dogs. Some people only use it when mites are confirm as Larry pointed out.

Revolution is relatively cheaper for use every month. A hedgie only need .01ml applied to the back of the shoulder blades. You get 3 pipelettes in pack for $30-$45 and they each have .75ml in.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I don't have any sugestions, just wanted to say that Gizmo is adorable! What a cute face!


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh, I know it's preventative, I just hadn't heard of anyone doing that with a hedgehog. I just didn't want anyone to feel like a bad owner if they're not applying it monthly.

Just one question: Where do hedgies get mites from? With my cats, I don't have them on Revolution (it's more expensive here, unfortunately, and of course with a cat, you need much more) because they don't go outside so it's less likely that they'll pick anything up. Is it the same with a hedgehog?


----------



## tracie (Jun 16, 2010)

Where do you get Revolution from?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

jinglesharks said:


> Oh, I know it's preventative, I just hadn't heard of anyone doing that with a hedgehog. I just didn't want anyone to feel like a bad owner if they're not applying it monthly.
> 
> Just one question: Where do hedgies get mites from? With my cats, I don't have them on Revolution (it's more expensive here, unfortunately, and of course with a cat, you need much more) because they don't go outside so it's less likely that they'll pick anything up. Is it the same with a hedgehog?


I remember reading a theory somewhere on here that the mites can go dormant, even after Revolution is used, but spring back up to cause problems if the hedgehog's immune system gets slightly weak, from a hibernation attempt or illness. I can believe this, as Lily's had mites come back up every time she's had a hibernation attempt, even a short one.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

PapilionRu said:


> It's a preventative measure, I wouldn't put any of my animals through having fleas/mites etc if I could prevent it from happening in the first place.
> 
> Revolution is very safe for hedgies for monthly use just like on cats and dogs. Some people only use it when mites are confirm as Larry pointed out.
> 
> Revolution is relatively cheaper for use every month. A hedgie only need .01ml applied to the back of the shoulder blades. You get 3 pipelettes in pack for $30-$45 and they each have .75ml in.


Thank you for the info, . I might start using it as a preventative measure. I'm just so afraid Mustard will have mites!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

jinglesharks said:


> Just one question: Where do hedgies get mites from?


Well, in many cases, they arrive along with your hedgehog, and just take some time, or a stressful event to allow them to proliferate and become a problem.

One other, common source of mites is from the bedding material you are using. It is possible to get mite infested packages of bedding. Most reputable brands of pet bedding attempt to treat their bedding products so they are pest free, but it is always possible that some managed to get through.



tracie said:


> Where do you get Revolution from?


Vets have it in single doses and in packs, also you vet can administer it or you can. You can order it online also. Remember that hedgies only need .01ml for every 400g of weight (NOT .1ml), most vets do know this but make sure you ask them if they are applying the correct dosage.
Complete infor below from Revolution post in Health section:



Nancy said:


> The correct dosage for Cat and Kitten Revolution is .01 ml per 400g.
> 
> The location can be either between the shoulder blades, or behind the ear. Rarely does Revolution cause side effects and if so, it is usually a bit of skin irritation. I put the drop between the shoulder blades because if it does cause irritation, it is more difficult for them to reach that area to scratch. Make sure the drop goes on bare skin.
> 
> ...


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

PapilionRu said:


> jinglesharks said:
> 
> 
> > Just one question: Where do hedgies get mites from?
> ...


Ah, okay. Any idea how much time they can be there before there's apparent? I've had him for seven months and he's never shown any signs, so is it likely that he's clean? I also don't use packaged bedding. I definitely don't want him to get mites, one of my cats had mites when I first got him and the poor thing was miserable.


----------



## PAPERD0LLPRINCESS (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow!!Thank you all SOOO much! I will get started with the vitamin e and go pick up the revolution ointment from the vet first thing monday! I really really appreciate it! Thank you!!


----------

